# The premiere showing of The Currents Film April 10, Durango Co.



## jpwinc (Sep 19, 2008)

The premiere showing of The Currents Film April 10, Durango Co. 
The Currents Film is going to have a premier viewing on April 10, in Durango, Co. It is a story about the San Juan River basin, the ecology and politics of water use in the Southwest. I feel it is a must see for any college program, especially those that do desert rivers, reservoir, or mountain trips. The trip story line starts at 13,700 ft in the Southern Rocky Mountains of Colorado, and ends at Page, AZ at 3,700 ft in elevation. Four friends make this 5 week river journey to discover what is really happening to the rivers of the Southwest. Ft Lewis College Outdoor Pursuits, Jack’s Plastic Welding inc, and Durango Solar works are some of the sponsors. The boats in the movie are all manufactured by JPW, including the solar powered cataraft that makes the first solar crossing of lake Powell. Jack’s Plastic Welding inc wants to show everyone how great the outdoors are, and how important it is to keep this treasured resource. Please take time to advance the cause of river and ecology awareness by showing this Movie to your teams and students. You may contact Stephen or Greg to get more information about how to get a copy. 
The Current - Source to Somewhere

See the movie trailer here


----------

